# Wellness Simple Food Solutions



## ZACHDAVE (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been trying Natural Balance LID Lamb and Rice for the past few weeks to see if it helps with Daisy's paw licking and scratching. The Natural Balance line seems to be rated OK in dogfoodanalysis.com, but not great. Has anyone tried the Wellness Simple Food Solutions line of foods? I had been feeding Wellness for Puppy and Wellness is highly rated for quality.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

ZACHDAVE said:


> I have been trying Natural Balance LID Lamb and Rice for the past few weeks to see if it helps with Daisy's paw licking and scratching. The Natural Balance line seems to be rated OK in dogfoodanalysis.com, but not great. Has anyone tried the Wellness Simple Food Solutions line of foods? I had been feeding Wellness for Puppy and Wellness is highly rated for quality.


We've used that and it was well received here... although the kibble is a bit bigger than some other kibble, it was still manageable and they didn't seem to mind the size. It also helped with the scratching issue


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Since on the NB why not try the sweet potato/venison formula. I've had great success with that.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

My Yukki had the same problem plus he also had the tear staining. The vet diagnosed him with allergies. I switched him over to Taste of the Wild salmon about a year ago and he loves it! The best thing is that he no longer chews on his feet and tear staining has completely cleared. Another good option is Orijan or Acana. I found all of these foods at a "health" food store for pets. I have talked at great lengths to the owner and she has helped me tremendously with her knowledge of the different types of foods and their ingredients. She sells nothing that is chemically processed or is commercially produced. Good luck and big hugs to your baby!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

yukki said:


> My Yukki had the same problem plus he also had the tear staining. The vet diagnosed him with allergies. I switched him over to Taste of the Wild salmon about a year ago and he loves it! The best thing is that he no longer chews on his feet and tear staining has completely cleared. Another good option is Orijan or Acana. I found all of these foods at a "health" food store for pets. I have talked at great lengths to the owner and she has helped me tremendously with her knowledge of the different types of foods and their ingredients. She sells nothing that is chemically processed or is commercially produced. Good luck and big hugs to your baby!


Isn't finding a good pet food store/proprietor the BEST!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It takes 8-12 weeks on a novel diet to see a difference if it is food allergies.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

It absolutely is! I LOVE it and consider myself blessed that she is here! I have called her many times about concerns and she has been nothing but helpful and patient with me. (I know she is not an expert but she sells only products that SHE would feed her dogs!!!)


----------

